# Dog Owners



## MedTechStudent (25 May 2008)

So who here has dogs?  I just got my second German Shepherd puppy.  Her name is Juno and she is beautiful.   ;D


----------



## soccer08 (25 May 2008)

I have always grown up with dogs.  Right now, I have two dogs: a black lab and a bichon-shitzu cross.


----------



## SeaDog (25 May 2008)

My little girl right now is Cleo...a two year old Great Dane.  Clumsy. Goofy. Unbelievably hard on the house and furniture. But Dad wouldn't trade her for the world


----------



## Booked_Spice (25 May 2008)

I have 4 dogs.

2 Great Pyreneese- in a couple of months- they will be my coyote hunters
1 German Shepard/cross
1 Keeshond

That is just the start of my critter clan


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 May 2008)

;D





			
				soccer08 said:
			
		

> I have always grown up with dogs.  Right now, I have two dogs: a black lab and a bichon-shitzu cross.




so would that be a shittybitch, or a bitchyshit ?


----------



## soccer08 (25 May 2008)

"so would that be a shittybitch, or a bitchyshit ? "

that's a good question   ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (25 May 2008)

Yep, got a terrier, who thinks he is a little boy ;D


Baker


----------



## ex-Sup (25 May 2008)

On my first dog...actually my wife's idea (grew up with cats; my mom never liked dogs). He's a four yo Golden named Loki. Even though he was supposed to be my wife's pet, he spends most of his time with me. Actually, I really enjoy having him around. He's become my hiking buddy, though keeping him dirt-free and cleaning up the fur can be a chore.


----------



## Old Sweat (25 May 2008)

We are now on our third Yellow Lab. This one is named Casey and has made friends with everybody in our little town who is not caninephobic. He especially likes sucking up to hot females of all ages notwithstanding that he saw the last of his testicles several years ago. (Where was he when I was a single twenty-something?)


----------



## MedTechStudent (25 May 2008)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> We are now on our third Yellow Lab. This one is named Casey and has made friends with everybody in our little town who is not caninephobic. He especially likes sucking up to hot females of all ages notwithstanding that he saw the last of his testicles several years ago. (Where was he when I was a single twenty-something?)



If you ever put him up in "Dog Trader" let me know and I'l take him off your hands.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (25 May 2008)

We have, as I like to call, a 'SPCA special'.  Lab mixed with who the hell knows   Bailey is his name. Looks mostly like a yellow lab though.  He is 12 yrs old and until the last year or so, now he's getting white in the face, people would come up and say 'Your puppy is very cute, how old is he?'  My response '10'  They would look at me like I had a toaster on my head.  Whoever said labs calm down after 2 yrs is a LIAR!!!   
I swear if he was a kid he'd be in juvie hall by now.  But, we love him and so does everyone else, and when he's being a pain in the a$$ with his barking, I keep reminding my husband one day when the house is on fire and he barks we'll be happy he's saved our lives ;D      ;D


----------



## milley (25 May 2008)

Currently, my family has 2 Samoyeds, Blizzard & Rising Storm (Stormy)


----------



## emmiee (25 May 2008)

Having grown up on a farm. (pronounced faaam in massachusetts), we had all sorts of animals, however, our dogs were a all "working" dogs, mostly of the herder breed along with a few "watcher's" of the flocks. (we had a sheep farm and boarded horses). Since moving on in life, I have had great dogs and cats, along with a bird or two. Right now I too have a mix breed, Shadow. Wonderful well behaved, loves to travel, however he is 60 lbs and thinks he is a small dog. The cat just thinks he's a pest. Shadow just wants to play with the cat and can't understand why she doesn't. 

Thanks for the thread
Emma


----------



## MedTechStudent (25 May 2008)

My one German Shepherd "Rein" is 2 and a complete clutz.  He falls over himself running, but he's really tame and well behaved for the most part.  My puppy German Shepherd Juno is 8 weeks, and just sleeps all the time like puppies do.  She adorable though, and likes to chase Rein all over the place.  

Before these dogs my family used to breed chocolate and yellow Labs.  So we always had one or two litters of pups running around.  Great way to get the girls over.   


			
				emmiee said:
			
		

> Thanks for the thread
> Emma



Glad to see people like it.


----------



## Booked_Spice (25 May 2008)

Most of my dogs are working dogs.

My 2 Great Pyr" gentle giants" are under a year old. Gunner our male pyreneese is about 100 pounds and he has to put on at least another pounds. When he is fully grown he will stand over 6 feet on his hind legs. Even though he is huge. He is the sweetest dog around. He is so gentle with my kids and our goats. My donkey doesn't like him too much as he tries to stomp him. He looks like a big polar Bear. HIs girlfriends is only 6 months old as she is around 60 pounds. She listens better then he does.

My German Shepard/ cross- has been such an awesome dog. We have alot of coyotes around here and Drake stands his ground and chases them away. He came with the place and he was abused before we got him. He has made such a turn around.

My keeshond - well he is just a wimp. He likes to boss everyone around even though he doesn't quite understand he is the runt of the pack. LOL.

Someone asked Hubby once was he ever worried about going away on exercise and leaving his family in the boonies. He said have you met our dogs. If our dogs don't get you. Honkey- The donkey will.. LOL


----------



## Shec (25 May 2008)

An almost 9 year old female Akita/Chow mix named "Kinook" who at this very moment is spudding yet another hole in the backyard after giving my wife that Robert DeNiro in Taxi-Driver  "you talkin' to me?"  look.


----------



## infamous_p (25 May 2008)

A four-year old West Highland Terrier named Maggie. 

Well, apparently a West Highland Terrier. Starting to believe she has something else mixed into her though, because her ears have not perked up like the ears of Westie's do. But aside from that, she's definitely *mostly* a Westie.

Cannot decide which will be my next; a large dog (i.e., Golden) or a small one (i.e., Schit Szu / another Westie)... large dogs seem to be more noble and... mature? than smaller ones. Smaller ones tend to be yappy and overly excited all the time. When I see a Golden, I tend to think "adult" as opposed to when I see a small dog (my Westie for example), I think "child".

Or maybe I'm just biased from Maggie's personality


----------



## p_imbeault (25 May 2008)

I grew up with a couple Belgian Tervs, now that I'm away from home I want get a Groenendael but my work schedule (4 weeks in 2 out) up in Nunavut just does't make it possible. We also had a Border Collie rescue.


----------



## Eowyn (26 May 2008)

I've got a 10 month Shiba Inu.  There are quite a few holes in the garden at the moment.  Hopefully the fencing will stop that, but I doubt it.


----------



## stryte (27 May 2008)

I have two female Siberian Huskies. Older one is 17 weeks now and is named Akeela, younger one is 11 weeks and named Ember. It's great having two since they play non-stop.


----------



## Pea (27 May 2008)

stryte said:
			
		

> I have two female Siberian Huskies. Older one is 17 weeks now and is named Akeela, younger one is 11 weeks and named Ember. It's great having two since they play non-stop.



I Love Siberian Huskies!! Growing up we had one, and he was so beautiful and such a great family pet. I hope to have another one day, when I have the space for them.

I'm planning to get a pug once I am posted.  ;D They're so ugly, they're cute!


----------



## FastEddy (27 May 2008)

Pte Pea said:
			
		

> I Love Siberian Huskies!! Growing up we had one, and he was so beautiful and such a great family pet. I hope to have another one day, when I have the space for them.




We had our Samoyed for 13 years, still miss him, wife still not ready to replace him, always had a Cat and Dog around the house. A Husky might be just the thing, how are they with Cats. 

Cheers.


----------



## the_girlfirend (27 May 2008)

Wow I am amazed!!!!  

You all have dogs!!! 
I thought it was very hard for people in the forces to have pets.
For a long time I have been thinking about adopting a big dog at the spca... 
but since I am concidering joining the reserves and my boyfriend the Reg Force I thought I would never be able to commit to a dog.

Please let me know how you manage your life/career so you can have dogs.
Do you all have a significant other that can take care of the dog when you are deployed or training for longer periods?

Please let me know maybe I can adopt one after all  
thank you


----------



## sigtech (27 May 2008)

6 mounth old Victorian Bulldog, named Torry.


----------



## PiperDown (27 May 2008)

We have a one year old female Whippet, Jessie. She runs like the wind, we will be getting a whippet puppy (male newborn, no name yet) who gets to come home in another month.

Cheers,

Rob G


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 May 2008)

Siberians are great with cats, they think they're delicious, and great fun to chase.  Just bought a 7 week old Siberian female, after a year it was time to move on.  She'll never replace my buddy, but will fill an empty space.


----------



## Celticgirl (27 May 2008)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> Please let me know how you manage your life/career so you can have dogs.
> Do you all have a significant other that can take care of the dog when you are deployed or training for longer periods?



I am looking after my fiance's dog while he is away on a conference this week. He is a reg force Log officer. Last year when he went on tour, a friend of his (and former military member) took the dog for six months (minus HLTA time). I think it helps to have more than one back-up...I know he does. There is, of course, the kennel option, but no one really likes doing that to their dog. It's an option if you need it, though. One thing that I've noticed that is great about the military (from a civvy perspective) is the whole extended family aspect. My fiance never seems to run short of people who are either in the military or retired from it (or married to a member) that are willing to help out in various situations. I think it's a great community to be a part of and it's one of the main reasons I am attempting to join the reg force myself.


----------



## Abram Tank (27 May 2008)

We have 3 dogs
Male chocolate lab named chimo just over a year old, walking hormone.
Female chocolate lab named bailey just over a year old.
Newest member Bassett Hound Puppy Named Sgt Abram Tank


----------



## MedTechStudent (27 May 2008)

Abram Tank said:
			
		

> Female chocolate lab named bailey just over a year old.



HA!  No way when I had my Chocolate Lab, her name was Bailey as well!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (27 May 2008)

To the_girlfriend

Everywhere we've lived, in the past 10 yrs, has been in the Q's and being 'the wife' I was always home. I have looked after many friends dogs over the years.  Our neighbor (for 4-5 yrs) in Oromocto, a single, arty guy was gone on a very regular basis.  We and all the other neighbors shared looking after his dog whenever he was away, sometimes weeks at a time. It was too the point when if we hadn't seen the dog that day we'd go let him out, cuz ya know those Army guys can sometimes get drunk, sleep in and forget to let the dog out ;D  When he was gone on tour he sent his dog to live with his dad.  
I myself have a large dog and have NEVER had a problem finding someone to look after him, sometimes it was hard to get them to return him to us, cuz he's a great dog. But as long as he's friendly, nice and you have neighbors close by and like Celtic girl said have a few back up plans all will be well in owning a dog.  I have only said no to looking after one particular dog as he was a pain in the a$$, not very well behaved and the few times I did look after him he would destroy something in their house, like eat the whole couch, get into the garbage, dig a hole that your could stand in, eat a tub of Vaseline and then shit all over the place.  He was a 100lb husky/lab it was not fun


----------



## the_girlfirend (27 May 2008)

Thank you celticgirl, thank you engineers wife!!!

For now it is hard to imagine my life away from my friends and family, but reading you helps a lot,
Everyone seems to be so nice and ready to help... I can't wait to join the military family now...  

thank you so much

(yes that is true I could always send the dog to my mom... if no other choice... good idea!!! don't tell her though   )


----------



## MamaBear (27 May 2008)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> We had our Samoyed for 13 years, still miss him, wife still not ready to replace him, always had a Cat and Dog around the house. A Husky might be just the thing, how are they with Cats.
> 
> Cheers.



We got our Siberian as a puppy and introduced her into a house with 3 cats who, shall we say, had been around the block once or twice and had higher status.  So she learned not to go after the cats in our house, BUT she would go after other cats if she could get out of the yard.  They are hardwired to hunt cats as prey, so I guess it depends on how brave or timid your cats are.  Also if you had the Siberian first and introduced a kitten/cat, I don't think that would be such a hot idea.

Here's a picture of our girl:


----------



## FastEddy (27 May 2008)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> Wow I am amazed!!!!
> 
> You all have dogs!!!




Its much to your credit that you have considered the responsibilities of Pet ownership, especially the problems of Deployment.

There's a multitude of circumstances that would permit one to own and care for a pet. 

Even to the extrem of reassigning ownership, as long as the animal finds a good home and is not abandoned or dropped off at a Shelter, as too many of those poor animals end up being put down.

But I have a feeling, you folks can and will figure out what's best for all concerned.

Cheers.


----------



## simysmom99 (27 May 2008)

We have 2 basset hounds, Hanna Grace is 2 and Hector is 1.


----------



## Booked_Spice (27 May 2008)

To  the girl friend,

My hubby is in the forces, so I stay here and look after all the critters. I have a funny feeling with this upcoming tour- I will be looking after a few more. 
I  hate to see what happens if we ever get posted. We will need to rent a huge cattle hauler to transport our critters... ;D


----------



## stryte (28 May 2008)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> We had our Samoyed for 13 years, still miss him, wife still not ready to replace him, always had a Cat and Dog around the house. A Husky might be just the thing, how are they with Cats.
> 
> Cheers.



We have two cats, in order for them to feel safe we put up baby gates which they often run through when the huskies decide to chase them (to play) one of the two cats we have thinks its great and is around them constantly, the other cat for awhile just hung out in the basement but its now coming out. We monitor the dog/cat playing closely and if the dog traps, pins, etc the cats we correct them and it's been helpful.


----------



## military granny (28 May 2008)

I have one small dog, a shitzu-pom cross. She's very much a psycho mutt. And my army son has a Golden that has a visitors visa for my back yard while he's away.


----------



## FastEddy (28 May 2008)

stryte said:
			
		

> We have two cats, in order for them to feel safe we put up baby gates which they often run through when the huskies decide to chase them (to play) one of the two cats we have thinks its great and is around them constantly, the other cat for awhile just hung out in the basement but its now coming out. We monitor the dog/cat playing closely and if the dog traps, pins, etc the cats we correct them and it's been helpful.




Thanks to all the Husky owners, I never knew that about them and Cats, Dobermans yes, I think I'll put a hold on the Husky.

Our Samoyed was a big pussy to our Cats. i.e: He'd be eating and Ginger would saunter by, decide to investigate, he'd stop eating look pathetically at us and sit there while Ginger sniffed his food  (if was to her liking she'd start eating) of course we'd pick her up and take her to another room. They never rough housed it during their lives. Our next Cat (adopted from the Local Vet) very soon discovered that this great white mass of fur was certainally no threat, it was hard to tell who was following who around.

Cheers.


----------



## Sigger (28 May 2008)

My dog(mini America Eskimo[really, my wifes]), Joe thinks hes a cat, and our cat thinks hes a dog. Its strange when your dog is smaller than your cat.
I need a real Dog.
Sigh


----------



## muskrat89 (28 May 2008)

We have 4 - a four pound chihuahua named "Tank", a 30 lb cocker-terrier mix named "Kisses" (number than a hammered thumb), a 60-ish pound Australian Shepherd named "Cholla", and a 70+ pound German Shorthaired Pointer named "Trooper"

Trooper is a happy guy


----------



## 211RadOp (29 May 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> If you ever put him up in "Dog Trader" let me know and I'l take him off your hands.



I don't think Old Sweat or Mrs Old Sweat would ever do that. I still remember their first dog Pilot.

I have a Lab/Sheppard cross. Good dog, but very loud. Keeps the local kids away from my yard though.


----------



## deedster (29 May 2008)

My best friend Mickey.
I adopted him when he was 5 1/2 weeks old.
He went to doggie heaven last week at the age of 14.
A sweet gentle Dalmatian/Border Collie cross with Great Dane tendencies.


----------



## Sigger (29 May 2008)

RIP :'(


----------



## HERC (29 May 2008)

Two Chocolate Labs here.  Faith 3 years old (lying down), Callie 2 years old (standing).






Cheers,  Shayne


----------



## MamaBear (29 May 2008)

D Squared said:
			
		

> My best friend Mickey.
> I adopted him when he was 5 1/2 weeks old.
> He went to doggie heaven last week at the age of 14.



I know just how bad you must feel right now.  But he'll be waiting for you....at the Rainbow Bridge.  Condolences.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 May 2008)

My "baby" Katie (and DSquared's "adopted" baby, if she ever needs one)!!






Yes, she thinks she's a cat.  We've had her for almost 5 years and she is 10.5 years old.  Barks her head off, unless we tell her it's a dog she knows (sees 2-3 times a day) but we have to give her credit as one of her former owners muzzled her at all times.  No, she's not a rescue, just had some ignorant owners.


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Jun 2008)

Our newest, a 7 week old Siberian, meet "Haida".


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (4 Jun 2008)

Kat,

"You can lead a yak to water, but you can't teach an old dog how to make a silk purse out of a pig in a poke"     
   
-- Opus

So, since your latest is still a puppy, the question is, can you now teach her/him to make a silk purse out of a pig in a poke? ;D

Wow, very cute, I guess you'll be a little busy!!  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Jun 2008)

I wanted to name her Osama, she's a little friggin' terrorist.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jun 2008)

Dakota......best dog i ever had. I miss him every day that goes by


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Jun 2008)

do you remember this guy?  I used to bring him to the regiment to visit now and then.  I lost him last June, at 11 years of age.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jun 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> do you remember this guy?  I used to bring him to the regiment to visit now and then.  I lost him last June, at 11 years of age.



I beleive i do remember that dog yes.....


----------



## larry Strong (5 Jun 2008)

My baby

Dakota  a Malamute/Shepard cross. She is coming close to 11 years old, and I truly hope to have 4 or 5 more years with her


----------



## JackD (5 Jun 2008)

I teach in a college. One of my lady students asked me last month: "Do you think I am beautiful?" "Why yes.. you remind me of Heidi" "Who's Heidi?" "My dog"- but she's soooo beautiiifffuulllll.". Another lady student asked me recently: "Do you love me?" "Why yes!" "Do you love me as much s you love your dogs?" "'Errrrrrr....". Walking down the road with another student (male this time) - on spotting a young lass walking her Labrador: "Wow what a sight! God! I'm in love!""Yes - Look at those legs, the way she carries her head... Yeah beautiful.. and then there's the way she carries her tail.. wow." "What the Hell are you looking at?" "The dog of course.."and you?"... Sigh.. I guess these are signs of being 51. We have three hairier, four-legged members of the family - Mama Miesia (little bear),  Heidi and Sonja - her pups..


----------



## MamaBear (5 Jun 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Our newest, a 7 week old Siberian, meet "Haida".



Oh, I am dying of jealousy here!  But on the other hand, I just read your other post and remember what "terrorists"   >  Siberian puppies can be.    My advice....drink....lots.


----------



## MamaBear (5 Jun 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Dakota......best dog i ever had. I miss him every day that goes by



The Rainbow Bridge  (in case you haven't read it before)

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## Sigger (5 Jun 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I wanted to name her Osama, she's a little friggin' terrorist.



Ha! Thats funny. I was thinking last night, when I get a real dog I would call him Osama.


----------



## Harris (5 Jun 2008)

I've got a 3 year old SPCA special named Darwin.  His mom was a Beagle, dad...who knows but we guess Golden Lab.  Great friend and loves to travel in the truck with me.  Both our cats think he's an idiot.  He thinks they should play with him and can't understand why they don't.


----------



## FastEddy (6 Jun 2008)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> My baby
> 
> Dakota  a Malamute/Shepard cross. She is coming close to 11 years old, and I truly hope to have 4 or 5 more years with her




Boy it sure looks like she's got more Samoyed than anything else, but what ever, she's a great looking dog.

Cheers.


----------



## dukkadukka (6 Jun 2008)

MamaBear:
Thank you for that.  Truly, thank you! I've never seen that before, it definitely tugged on my heart strings a little.


----------



## larry Strong (6 Jun 2008)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Boy it sure looks like she's got more Samoyed than anything else, but what ever, she's a great looking dog.
> 
> Cheers.



Thank you for that That's the comment I get a lot of the time, however both parents were purebred and that's how I got her as the previous owners were breeders.


----------



## stryte (12 Oct 2008)

Pilon said:
			
		

> I have two female Siberian Huskies. Older one is 17 weeks now and is named Akeela, younger one is 11 weeks and named Ember. It's great having two since they play non-stop.



A few vids of them. Person talking on most of them is the gf. Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DH8anTyjD_k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivg2RiLWn8s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPglFnhfyWk


----------



## crystalrh (12 Oct 2008)

I've got a 13 year old female bichon. She was the runt of the family so she's prettyyy small.
Video of her running laps around the house after a bath.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMSW8HKAd-U


----------

